# war file export



## milka23 (5. Jun 2007)

hallo,
ich habe mittels eclipse wtp ein projekt erstellt was ich jetzt mittels *.war file packen möchte. habe auch mein projekt als war exportiert. aber wir kann ich es starten ?
habe schon nach war gesucht,,,jedoch waren es zu viele ergebnisse 

danke euch !!


----------



## WeirdAl (5. Jun 2007)

Hi,
.war Dateien kannst du nicht wie Windowsprogramme "starten". Du "deployst" sie zb. in Tomcat oder einem anderen Servlet-Container bzw. Appserver. Google mal nach autodeploy und tomcat. Ich denke damit wirst du recht schnell dein war Projekt starten können.

Cu
Alex


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Jun 2007)

Tomcat runterladen, entpacken, starten. WAR-Datei nach TOMCAT/webapps kopieren. Tomcat-Konsole betrachten..

Dannach auf http://localhost:8080/<Name der WAR-Datei ohne .war am Ende> aufrufen


----------

